# Software zur Kundenverwaltung



## schleckerbeck (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software zur Kundenverwaltung. Es sollte entweder für Win oder noch besser für Mac sein.
Was auch noch super wär, ist eine Rechnungsverwaltung, mit Rechnung per E-Mail usw.
Kennt jemand da ne gute Software? Perfekt wär's natürlich, wenns freeware wär.

Hoffe, ich bin im richtigen Forum, ansonsten verschieben, und sorry Mod!

sc.


----------



## Mel_One (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja, für Kundenverwaltung, Aufträge etc. sind CRM-Systeme (Customer Relationship Management) zuständig, die sind natürlich meistens kostenpflichtig (mir wär da aktuell kein brauchbares kostenfreies ein). Ansonsten sind so drei Namen, die mir spontan einfallen, das Sage CRM, Microsoft CRM und natürlich das SAP CRM. Obs da anständige kostenfreie Lösungen gibt, ist mir leider unbekannt.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Einfach mal nach OpenCRM googeln.
Allerdings wird die Software (in Java geschrieben) wohl nicht mehr weiter entwickelt.
Wenn Du Dir aber die Suchergebnisse mal anguckst, wirst Du eine Seite von Heise finden wo Alternativen genannt werden.
Diese sind aber, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, alle webbasiert.
Zumindest unter Windows sollte es aber kein Problem sein --> XAMPP.
Wie es unter einem Mac aussieht, weiss ich allerdings nicht.
Notfalls tut es aber auch ein alter Pentium I im Keller, auf dem Linux samt Webserver läuft. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Tobias Menzel (29. Dezember 2007)

Wenns nicht gleich was großes sein muss: Ich verwende WISO Mein Büro - für kleinere bzw. One-Man Betriebe reicht das in der Regel völlig aus. 

Gruß
.


----------

